# EVERYONE WATCH AUST FUNNIEST VIDS!!!!!



## OuZo (Jul 29, 2005)

OMG Yay Bex!!!    

Bex made up an awesome video clip to a song with the beardies and frillies and her dogs and sent it in to Australia's Funniest Home Video Show and IT'S GETTING PLAYED!!!! WOOHOO I'm so happy for her cos she spent so much time making it and it's so funny! Well the part I've seen of it was :lol:.

So everybody ya gotta watch it and maybe even vote if ya can cos she wins BIG if she gets first prize lol. It might be getting played tomorrow but if not it should definitely be on next Saturday


----------



## instar (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool stuff will try to watch!


----------



## westhamsc (Jul 29, 2005)

yay bex


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 29, 2005)

when is it on??


----------



## trader (Jul 29, 2005)

too kewell bex!! 

Sssnakeman @ 6:30PM Saturday Channel 9


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks judy, but ill have to find someone to tape it,,ill be at work,


----------



## alby (Jul 29, 2005)

whens it on


----------



## alby (Jul 29, 2005)

ahh im a idiot hehe i see when its on


----------



## alexr (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey bex can you post a mpeg of it up here?


----------



## beknluke (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey guys
Thanx for the congrats - might I say that I am thrilled???
Basically its for the 'video test comp' which for the next few weeks the challenge consists of creating a film clip to your fav song. I chose Feel Good Inc by Gorillaz - and the animals were stars!!
The "big first prize" that Zo went on about ain't all THAT big ($5000) but hey - I'd be happy with it!!! 
And I have NO idea how to up load it onto the site - sorry guys.
I am thinking that it will probably be on THIS sat (ie 30/7/05), but I am not positive, so it MAY be next sat... 6/8/05
The whole clip goes for the full 3.45mins that the song does, but unfortunately they have to cut it down to 1min, so I'll see what they come up with!! I am SO excited!! I have never won ANYTHING before and you get $$ just for it being shown!! More herps here we come!
Bex


----------



## OuZo (Jul 30, 2005)

Woman you can upload it to your album the same way you upload a pic. That's what I did with the vid of Nymph. Just when you browse to find the pic, choose the movie instead. I'm not sure if there's a size limit.


----------



## ether (Jul 30, 2005)

> The "big first prize" that Zo went on about ain't all THAT big ($5000) but hey - I'd be happy with it!!! Very Happy



Not such a bad thing LOL 

Congrats


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 30, 2005)

BEK if you win you have to use that cash to open a savings acount to save up to go to that NT place that the guy last night was talking about! or buy a GTP!

i will be watching!

so it will be on some time tonight or next sat?

andrew


----------



## Koula (Jul 30, 2005)

I watched tonight's ep, but the only herp-hijinx I saw was some kid getting bitten by a beardie. Bex's clip must be showing in next week's show?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 30, 2005)

I watched tonight and didn't see it .. i hate the show.. :cry: .. will watch again next week


----------



## beknluke (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah guys, I am guessing so 
Oh well, I will give them a call on Monday and see what they say 
Bex


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 30, 2005)

Bex, you owe me a new mobile! I was so mad at it not being on tonight I threw my mobile against the wall  It'll be on next week so stay positive


----------



## Jadey (Jul 30, 2005)

You better remind us all next Saturday because I watched it to and was disappointed :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 30, 2005)

YEY IT WASN'T ON TONIGHT!!!

instead of staying home watching aussie funniest home video my parents kindly forced me to a "family" movie watching of..."Bewitched". i thought well it's Will ferrel it might be ok...omg, it's crap! will ferrel where did you go wrong  

i will be watching funniest home vid next week though! 

andrew


----------



## beknluke (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol:
Yeah, I'll remind you all


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 30, 2005)

> Yeah, I'll remind you all



My dear Bex, I somehow believe that you will too


----------



## beknluke (Jul 30, 2005)

lol - of COURSE I will Fish-dude 
You all have to vote for my vid and help fund a pair of womas - OR A GTP!!!  

:lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 30, 2005)

> You all have to vote for my vid



how do we do that? i am not an avid watcher of funniest home videos.



> OR A GTP!!!



or??? or??? gtp womas>weighs up situation. GTPS!!! get the gtp preferably gtpS.

andrew


----------



## beknluke (Jul 30, 2005)

lol
When they play the videos, they show an SMS # that you have to dial to vote or something or other. Not sure - but Luke and I will have BIG bills this month lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 30, 2005)

> but Luke
> but Luke and I will have BIG bills this month lol



And you said, " he did nothing, I'll keep it all"  hehehe


----------



## trader (Aug 4, 2005)

so don't forget to watch this coming Saturday the 6th of August!! Right Bex? :wink:


----------



## beknluke (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah Judy
I faxed them all of the paperwork on Monday and they said that it was slotted in for this Saturday night but that she would call me tomorrow to confirm 
I will let yas all know then


----------



## trader (Aug 4, 2005)

beknluke said:


> Yeah Judy
> I faxed them all of the paperwork on Monday and they said that it was slotted in for this Saturday night but that she would call me tomorrow to confirm
> I will let yas all know then



:cry: How are you going to let us know? APS will be down for a week beginning tonight.....we may have to just sit and watch and see Bex.  
Look forward to watching it Bex and congrats again! :wink:


----------



## beknluke (Aug 4, 2005)

oh!!
Is that starting ALREADY??
Ok then
EVERYBODY WATCH AUSTRALIAS FUNNIEST HOME VIDEO SHOW THIS SATURDAY NIGHT!!!
My vid will be showin during that NATIONAL VIDEO TEST segment and is called FEEL GOOD INC LIZARDS
It is to the sogn called FEEL GOOD INC by GORILLAZ and features lizards and dogs singing, and a frilly laughing 
AND MORE IMPORTANTLY - VOTE FOR MEEEEEEEE!!!!

:lol:
Bex


----------



## trader (Aug 4, 2005)

beknluke said:


> oh!!
> Is that starting ALREADY??



yep, you may have missed this post: 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=12469

that is why I thought I better put the reminder up... :wink: 

good luck!


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 4, 2005)

what do i get for voting for you beks? i think i will only have access to my moms phone so i will make sure its charged and ready to go! she never uses it anyways..if she knew how to use it that is... An I owe you would be a good insentive to get my to send maybe 5 sms votes? cough lizard cough. am i coming down with a cold! (jk) 

andrew


----------



## beknluke (Aug 4, 2005)

:lol:
you make me laugh!!
How about this: you vote, and I agree not to punch you in the knee caps like OuZo was talking about?? eh eh?? :lol:


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 4, 2005)

no deal


----------



## alexr (Aug 4, 2005)

My Boys and I will watch it - I will vote for you... (Good Luck)

I will try and tape it for you and put it up on the site if you want


----------



## herptrader (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought your video was great Bex. We also remembered to record it!

It is a pitty they edited it so much for time.... it seemed to be chopping it up a bit.

Anyway our fingers are crossed hoping you can take out one of the more major prizes.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 11, 2005)

Dammit, we missed it!! When do we find out if Bex won or not?? This Saturday? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## JeffHardy (Aug 11, 2005)

Missed it, what happened. Will the segment be posted here?


----------



## OuZo (Aug 11, 2005)

They edited it really badly so if you liked that you'd LOVE the full thing!!! They didn't replay the previous week's vids when Bex's was on so I dunno if they'll replay hers til the final. And we can't figure out how to vote so it may be one where judges choose...which is good in a way cos if they get to see the whole thing it's so much better than the cut version and she just HAS to win!  I'll have a squiz at their website again to see if you can somehow view them there...otherwise I have to convince Bex to post it up here lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 11, 2005)

i watched malcom douglass and john cann catching turts and stuff on another channel,,kept flicking over but i missed bexs beardies..it would be great if beknluke posted the whole thing here..i normally love funny vids but i really wanted to watch this doco, it was worth it to


----------



## peterescue (Aug 11, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> i watched malcom douglass and john cann catching turts and stuff on another channel,,kept flicking over but i missed bexs beardies..it would be great if beknluke posted the whole thing here..i normally love funny vids but i really wanted to watch this doco, it was worth it to



WHAT? WHEN WAS THAT ON? WHERE WAS THAT ON? WHY WASN'T I TOLD?
Sorry for yelling but poop!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 11, 2005)

to bad you missed it peter, you would have loved it, thhe world around us was on ch7 at 6.30 last sat and it was about the gibb river road in wa,,what an amazing place,they found a couple of turts that were new as well


----------



## beknluke (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't think that I will be able to upload it coz it's a few GB.
They didn't really edit it as such, just just waited till they got up to the rapping part of the song, pressed play on my vid and then pressed stop at the end of the rapping bit. There was a good minute of vid on either side of the part that they showed. Other than that it was in its original state.
Like Ouzo said, I don't know whether, once the entries close, they will show them all again and THEN we get #s to vote for the one you like, or whether the producers judge? Not sure.
Thanx for watching guys - your support is really touching


----------



## Spyke (Aug 11, 2005)

beknluke said:


> I don't think that I will be able to upload it coz it's a few GB.
> They didn't really edit it as such, just just waited till they got up to the rapping part of the song, pressed play on my vid and then pressed stop at the end of the rapping bit. There was a good minute of vid on either side of the part that they showed. Other than that it was in its original state.
> Like Ouzo said, I don't know whether, once the entries close, they will show them all again and THEN we get #s to vote for the one you like, or whether the producers judge? Not sure.
> Thanx for watching guys - your support is really touching



Hi Bex,

If you still have my addy(postal) you can burn it of to disk if you like, and send it to me, I will see how I go compressing it, or editing it to the bit that was aired on tv, and upload it, or send it back to you so you can upload it.

It's only an offer, feel free to decline if you like  

Cheers, Spyke


----------



## beknluke (Aug 11, 2005)

Awww - that's so sweet Spyke, thankyou 
But considering that I work with computers, I'm gonna try and talk someone into compressing it for me  
Bex


----------



## beknluke (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok 
well i have asked around and it is a three step process to take it from its current dvd format (.vob files) into a lil quicktime vid for y'all to see.
So I don't know if it will get done or not, but if it does, you guys will be waiting a while. Sorry
Bex


----------



## Jonathon (Aug 11, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> to bad you missed it peter, you would have loved it, thhe world around us was on ch7 at 6.30 last sat and it was about the gibb river road in wa,,what an amazing place,they found a couple of turts that were new as well




Yeah i watched it, what a variety of turts. John Cann and Gerald Kuchling were up there catching them and sending them to the WA museum for research, they didn't take long to find them. They found mostly short-necks although they found one species of longneck that they said has been known for a fair while although not described to science.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2005)

Bex, Luke said he has the stuff to change it or compress it or whatever needs to be done to it lol :lol:. Maybe you could burn him a copy to take home on Sunday? We've gotta get it up here for everyone to see


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 12, 2005)

couldn't you compress it using winzip?

andrew


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2005)

She has a Mac Andrew...god knows what those things can or can't do :shock:


----------



## beknluke (Aug 12, 2005)

lol
the woman speaks sense!!
:lol:


----------



## herptrader (Aug 12, 2005)

SLACkra said:


> couldn't you compress it using winzip?
> 
> andrew



Most (all?) computer video formats are already compressed and in many instances putting them in a zip archive can actually make them bigger.

(The same goes for many still picture formats such as .gif and .jpg.)


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe you could try just uploadig it like a picture? That's how I did it and it was a movie straight off my digital camera :?


----------



## beknluke (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I would, but like I said - it's HUGE. I might only be 3.5mins, but it's still a few gig. I would try - but probably no one would be able to watch it coz it is in a dvd file format NOT any form of computer viewing format. It would be a waste of time
It is OK everyone - we'll just show it at the next meet  lol - NOT


----------



## beknluke (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok - time for an update.
Apparently tonight on the show, they announced that the winner will be announced next Saturday. No one needs to vote (I can hear a collective sigh :lol: ) as it is judged internally so hopfully I have a good chance? I know that the first week was ok, the second week was mine and another ok one, I don't know what was on last week, but this weeks were apparently crap. So fingers crossed 
Thanx for your support guys 
Bex


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

go bex maybe a party at your joint is in order if you win 

i know zoe will be in for it


----------



## Herpkid (Aug 20, 2005)

i saw it twas quite funny go beknluke congrats on the $500


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 20, 2005)

yey party! i am always happy to have free food! and of course with the extra cash bec can throw one wicked party


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

I just read 4 pages of posts and there is still no video for me to view.  

When will we all be able to view it??


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 20, 2005)

> just read 4 pages of posts and there is still no video for me to view.
> 
> When will we all be able to view it??


you can see it at the party bex is puting on when she wins


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 20, 2005)

COOL!! Look forward to it Bex.


----------



## beknluke (Aug 21, 2005)

HA!!

What party??
Lets put it this way guys - if I win, it will be shown (in full from what I know) on Saturday the 27/8 
Anyway, if I win, I ain't throwin a party - I'm buyin a GTP!!!!   j/k unfortunateley!!
Nahh, I will probably use 2gs to buy some critters that I have committed to to buy this year, 2gs on a marine fish tank and 1g on the front garden! lol. (Mind you, OuZo and Souleyhave been trying to talk me into a pair of womas for a while now... :twisted: )
Bex


----------



## OuZo (Aug 21, 2005)

> Mind you, OuZo and Souleyhave been trying to talk me into a pair of womas for a while now...



You missed a few words...that should read: Mind you, OuZo and Souley have been trying to talk me into *buying them* a pair of womas for a while now...


----------



## beknluke (Aug 21, 2005)

Ahhhhh!!
So THAT'S what ya meant??


----------



## diamond_python (Aug 21, 2005)

> You missed a few words...that should read: Mind you, OuZo and Souley have been trying to talk me into buying them a pair of womas for a while now...



Well Said


----------



## SLACkra (Aug 21, 2005)

> 2gs on a marine fish tank



and i will advise you on how to spend it well, course that will come at a fee 



> I'm buyin a GTP!!!! j/k unfortunateley!!



your evil bek, pure evil.


----------



## beknluke (Aug 21, 2005)

:twisted:

MWUUUUHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

